# Fastest You've Driven Your E46!!!!!



## mattdk318i (Nov 30, 2004)

115........ hey its a 91 318i


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Matt, your 330i has a 6-spd?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I thought you got yours before I got mine. I guess not.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

103 mph while on ED about 3 weeks ago on the A8 in Deutschland--hey I only had about 600 miles on the car at the time! :drive:


----------



## mattdk318i (Nov 30, 2004)

me?


----------



## mattdk318i (Nov 30, 2004)

nevermind....


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


> June '03.


Ah...I got mine in January '03.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

195 mph... in my dreams.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

115+ And I liked it... :bigpimp:


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

110 Mph 325Ci

95 Mph 330ZHP

Havent had a good chance to let the ZHP rip over 100 yet.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=2153&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

233,354,880 millimeters per hour.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

150 on an autobahn in Germany just before the Luxembourg border. It felt so solid at that speed!


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

140 with my 330i/ZHP.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Only got up to 85mph before the flux-capacitor kicked in... :eeps:


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

*hum...*

First time speeding in my new car, 125 mph at 2AM with no one around but the nice CHP officer who only wrote me for 90MPH, bless his heart... 

Now I drive 75mph at the most... if its the speed of traffic.

That was my first and last speeding ticket, I hope... at least for awhile.

I'm 22 and insurance is bad enough with no tickets on my record. That traffic school option saved me this time...


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

A classic Porridghead story


*********************************

Dear

A.) Roundel,

B.) Superspeedstoriesonline.com,

C.) Penthouse Forum,

D.) Mom,



I enjoy reading your

A.) Website

B.) Magazine

C.) Letters

D.) Mind



but I never thought that any of those

A.) Whiney, complaining, overprivileged, yuppy stories

B.) Phat kewl kar killz, Yo!

C.) Ummm… like things? You know?

D.) Outrageous, transparent, baldfaced lies



would ever happen to me. That is until last

A.) Night

B.) Summer

C.) Sophomore Year

D.) Testosterone fueled daydream.



I was

A.) Cruisin’

B.) Installing a 12” exhaust tip

C.) Making my car hop around like a cockroach on crack, Yo!

D.) Picking my rather commodious nose



with my

A.) Favorite Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader

B.) Pit Bull

C.) Blue tip wrench

D.) Tire Iron



in my

A.) 2001 Porsche 911 Turbo

B.) BMW M3… no! make that an M5! WAIT ! As a matter of fact it was actually an M12! Yeah, that’s the ticket.

C.) Ford Tempo of Doom

D.) Dreams



when this guy in this

A.) 2001 Mustang GT Cobra

B.) little Nash Rambler

C.) Lamborghini 550 Maranello Carrera Targa Twin Turbo DOHC R-Type Vtec

D.) Clown costume



started giving me the old

A.) Stinkeye

B.) Hairy eyeball

C.) One eye

D.) Newspapers and bottles that he had in his shopping cart



Needless to say, I’m not one to back down from a

A.) Challenge

B.) Worthy opponent

C.) Utter waste of time

D.) Midget wielding a cocktail sausage



so I rolled down my window and started to

A.) Rev the engine to 11,000

B.) Turn up the stereo until major body parts were being freely shed by the car

C.) Remove my fist from my right nostril

D.) Glare hungrily at the cocktail sausage.



My adversary just

A.) Laughed

B.) Smiled and coyly turned away, painfully aware of the look of longing on my face yet too shy to admit to it. The scamp.

C.) Poured another scotch

D.) Continued to talk on his cell phone while ignoring his immediate surroundings



So we lined those bad boys up at the

A.) Stoplight

B.) Checkout counter at S Mart

C.) Back bar, where it’s quieter, more intimate, away from the maddening crowd and omnipresent paparazzi

D.) Bicycle rack behind the school. You know, the one near the playground where Bobby O’Leary broke his arm last year? Oh come on, you know where it is. Near the gym. Boy, you don’t know anything, do you. Such a loser!



and waited for the light to

A.) Fade

B.) You, know, like change and stuff

C.) Break 186000 miles per second

D.) Dawn



Suddenly,

A.) I saw the presidential staff

B.) I launched my car for a near perfect ¼ mile time that had me spot on my bracket of 22.45. Perfect for a bone stock Pacer.

C.) We popped phat wheelies as the light changed and we gunned them beyotches. Yo!

D.) I awoke in a puddle of drool



I had that baby floored as the tires were

A.) Hunting for traction like a bloodhound on the trail of a killer in one of those made for TV movies about husbands who brutally murder their families for no apparent reason. They just suddenly go off. Like postal workers.

B.) Firestone Radials that were making like West Point graduates and throwing their caps in the air.

C.) Utterly disinterested in what was happening under the hood.

D.) Much too large for my otherwise bone-stock car



My face was pushed out of shape from the force of the

A.) 16 valve, 47 Liter TwinTurbo Supercharged Nitrous Alcohol Firebreathing Monster motor I had stashed in the glove box

B.) Dual 24” Kicker DubThumper MaxBass Speakers I installed in the headrest.

C.) Mad Horsepowerz, Yo!

D.) Last knuckle being remove from my nose.



but I held on for dear life. We were fighting for every inch, exchanging

A.) The lead

B.) Bodily fluids

C.) Recipes

D.) Gum



as we blasted our way down that highway to

A.) A doom worse than fate

B.) A better life. A better land. A place to hang our hat with just enough room to grow our crops. A place we call: Hoboken.

C.) The sound of the motor lunching a con rod

D.) Heck



We were neck and neck. It was now a matter of pure will. I knew I wasn’t going to back down and he

A.) Wasn’t even aware that I was racing him.

B.) Hung up the phone and proceeded to groom himself.

C.) Yawned mightily and curled up for a long winter’s nap

D.) Rubbed the deodorant pinetree under his arms.



As we approached the next set of lights, they were glowing red and it was at that critical moment that I made the decision to

A.) ummmm… stop?

B.) Come to a complete stop, check both ways for traffic and, providing there are no oncoming vehicles, turn right on red.

C.) Consider professional wrestling as a positive career move

D.) Wipe my finger on the dash.



We made it. We both survived. But there were no

A.) losers

B.) winners

C.) laws broken cause it was only thirty feet between lights

D.) Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders in my car. Nor are there ever likely to be.



that day. We had each given it our all and we each learned a little bit about ourselves. We had both earned each other’s respect and mutual

A.) Funds

B.) Masturbatory fantasies

C.) Loathing

D.) Of Omaha



And in that regard, there can be no

A.) Whiney complaining overprivileged yuppy stories.

B.) Cheerleaders in my life.

C.) Garbled, incoherent English.

D.) Satisfactory endings.



Sincerely,



A.) Paul in Santa Fe

B.) Stewie in Cell Block D

C.) Darryl in the Woodshed

D.) Homesteader in Hoboken


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

~122 on the Autobahn back in January and fresh from delivery with less than 100 miles on the car going west towards Zurich. Pretty amazing feeling.


----------



## staggerlee (Jul 25, 2004)

120 around I-285 (between I75 & 400) next to an Infinity G35


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

teamdfl said:


> A classic Porridghead story...


 :rofl: :bustingup :lmao:

That truly is a classic. I've read a bunch of funny posts by that guy (edit--->and that one tops them all).


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

135mph w/ one hand tight behind my back.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

:dunno: dunno.... speedo ran out of numbers....










(wife took photo)


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

120 on Beltway 8 North in Houston.


----------



## jsc (Sep 3, 2003)

0.0000000000000064 light years per second - in Montana


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

132 in South Dakota...all the cops were in Sturgis that weekend!


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

Dirtboy said:


> :dunno: dunno.... speedo ran out of numbers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you were getting good gas mileage at that speed too...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

2 fast


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

130+ mph


----------



## Bronzee (Jun 21, 2004)

130 indicated.  scurry


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

D.) Midget wielding a cocktail sausage

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

as fast as it could 128 mph


----------



## mattdk318i (Nov 30, 2004)

really quick stupid question...how do i put pics on my profile?? thanks.... i know im a moron


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Indicated 135


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

machmeter said:


> D.) Midget wielding a cocktail sausage
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:


I find it a little hard to believe that we're the only two to comment on that thread by Porridgehead. I was laughing so hard for so long that my throat hurt and I nearly had tears running down my face. I haven't laughed that hard in a long, long time.

I've seen much bigger fusses made over some pretty weak stuff. That post is a freakin' masterpiece

Nobody else thought it was funny, or did they just not feel like commenting? :dunno:

Well, anyway, props to the man for making me laugh like that. :thumbup:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

135 ... see exsce46 photo. I'm too lazy to post my own.  

That was during ED. Here in the states ... 55 ... oh alright ... 56.


----------



## ProcyonB (Aug 16, 2004)

252km/h. Oh yeah, that was my X3. :neener:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=844155&postcount=44


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

PhilH said:


> I've seen much bigger fusses made over some pretty weak stuff. That post is a freakin' masterpiece
> 
> Nobody else thought it was funny, or did they just not feel like commenting? :dunno:


 Yes, that was awesome. Thanks *teamdfl* for posting it in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks teamdfl for posting it in this thread. I'm still grinning over that one.


Regarding the original question: I haven't hit the electronically imposed limit, yet....


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

cruztopless said:


> 135 ... see exsce46 photo. I'm too lazy to post my own.
> 
> That was during ED. Here in the states ... 55 ... oh alright ... 56.


Is e"z"sce46, get it right.....


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

137mph indicated in my '03 330i.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

138mph indicated (hit the limiter), but just to cross a deserted Wyoming valley (took about 10 seconds).


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

134 indicated in the '02 325i, 155 in the ZHP.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Only about 90 on I-64 ... :tsk:


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

As fast as it would go........133 MPH on the Autobahn in October. It was my last day in Germany and the break-in period was over so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Before it was my car, I had it on the oval test track for a few laps. The speedo said 139/140mph, but it felt like maybe 5 mph slower than that. By the way, this car, without the sport package, gets a little floaty around 125mph. If you don't have the sport package, and are not an experienced driver, I wouldn't take a US spec BMW over 120mph. On the other hand, I drove our '04 330ci ZHP at 140mph and it was still pretty solid at the limiter.


----------



## KwlAznKid (Nov 22, 2004)

you guys all beat me  
115 haha i was late to the movies .. yep


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

135 and had lots more to go.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

158mph (Limiter kicks in). As long as I´m on Summer tires I do that at least once a week. Winter tires limited to 132mph :thumbdwn:


----------



## bunilla (Jun 19, 2004)

240 km/h ...give or take...


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

120 mph without any trouble. Don't need a ticket at that speed or higher so I slowed down.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Why would anyone here give a sh!t how fast I've driven my BMW?


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

140


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Indicated 157 with the tach around 6500.

Gearspeed calculators indicate that should be 161mph

RPM 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th 
8000 47.08 79.60 119.40 159.85 198.21 0 
7500 44.14 74.63 111.94 149.86 185.82 0 
7000 41.20 69.65 104.48 139.87 173.43 0 
6750 39.72 67.16 100.75 134.87 167.24 0 
6500 38.25 64.68 97.02 129.88 161.05 0 
6000 35.31 59.70 89.55 119.89 148.66 0 
5500 32.37 54.73 82.09 109.90 136.27 0 
5000 29.43 49.75 74.63 99.90 123.88 0 
4500 26.48 44.78 67.16 89.91 111.49 0 
4000 23.54 39.80 59.70 79.92 99.11 0 
3500 20.60 34.83 52.24 69.93 86.72 0 
3000 17.66 29.85 44.78 59.94 74.33 0 
2500 14.71 24.88 37.31 49.95 61.94 0 
2000 11.77 19.90 29.85 39.96 49.55 0 
1500 8.83 14.93 22.39 29.97 37.16 0 
1000 5.89 9.95 14.93 19.98 24.78 0 

I don't think a 328Ci can go that fast.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> Before it was my car, I had it on the oval test track for a few laps. The speedo said 139/140mph, but it felt like maybe 5 mph slower than that. By the way, this car, without the sport package, gets a little floaty around 125mph. If you don't have the sport package, and are not an experienced driver, I wouldn't take a US spec BMW over 120mph. On the other hand, I drove our '04 330ci ZHP at 140mph and it was still pretty solid at the limiter.


Sorry, but I have to respectfully disagree. I´ll take any stock BMW in any configuration and drive it at Vmax all day. Unless something is bent, worn or broken, all stock BMW´s are totally safe to be driven at max speed. If they´re not (limited tires for example), they´ll have a speed limiter.

I´ve driven all sorts of cars at Vmax, even those not normally sold in Germany (for example: Lexus SC400 at VMax (145mph), 94 Caddilac STS and Eldorado (135mph)´, 92 Corvette C4 (150mph), Buick Riviera (125 mph), 90something Ford Thunderbird SC (130mph) and many others (mostly GM crap) (all on loan from my car-crazy Granddad)

All of them were safe to drive at VMax if you know how to drive safely at high speeds.

The only truely critical car was a Jaguar XJ-S V12 (very instable not only in high speed braking but even in high-speed throttle-lift)

You´re very accurate with your assumption of a 5mph speedo error at high speed though. Repeated checks with GPS will reveal 3-5mph higher speed indicated in a BMW than true ground speed.


----------



## beam3 (Sep 3, 2003)

I was wearing a E46 t-shirt while riding my motorcycle 160+MPH. Does that count? Otherwise about 130MPH in the car itself.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Over 100 in my touring here in L.A.
In my Porsche 911 GT3 we did 295 km/h from Frankfurt to Wiesbaden on the Autobahn
My old 535i Hartge we had up 275 km/h near Stuttgart (VFB Ole Ole)


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*About 170 M.P.H.... in mine*

I have the ASA Supercharger on mine. Probably had about 5-8 MPH left, I ran out of room.. 6 Speed Gearbox.. :thumbup:


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

As fast as the 325Ci would go which I believe was around 130mph. This was about 2 years ago when driving cross-country and happened numerous times on multiple different seemingly empty western highways. Haven't seen that speed since.

When you have roads like this what else are you supposed to do? :dunno: :angel:


----------



## NJT (Dec 25, 2004)

94 325is with Stage I AA kit. Had it once up past 155 while pulling away from a Lexus and then backed it down. If it wasn't for the high RPM's, she would have pulled probably into the 160's. Sold it about 2 years ago. I miss that car.... :bawling:


----------

